

Coda 2 available for download - philip1209
https://panic.com/coda/buy.html

======
pooriaazimi
I was downvoted (unjustly) when I mentioned App Sandboxing the other day
(here: <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=4004833>). Apple will force
sandbox effective June 1st, so they can't provide updates through MAS version
_if Coda 2 is not fully sandboxed_. They haven't said anywhere whether that's
the case or not.

The support page says:

    
    
        Apple often changes the conditions for Mac App Store eligibility, and it's possible
        we may have to modify or remove features from the Mac App Store version in the future. 
        It's our intent to keep them as close to identical as Apple will let us.
    

\-----------

So, they might be forced to remove some features from the MAS version, in that
case, it'd be better to get it directly from panic.com. On the other hand, MAS
version sports iCloud support, so _if_ it's fully sandboxed, it's better to
get it from MAS.

We can wait a few weeks to see which on is the case, but in that case, we'll
lose the $50 discount.

I'm sure Panic is aware of all these issues and doubts, but I can't think of
an honest reason why they don't address these issues.

I _love_ Panic and their softwares; that's why I hate to see that they're
apparently playing with their customers.

~~~
M4v3R
Maybe you could just email them and ask?

~~~
burriko
Somebody asked them on twitter. The response isn't particularly reassuring.
<https://twitter.com/stevenf/status/204675630363721728>

------
saeedjabbar
There's no free trial? Coda 2 is not worth $99... $50 is where it should stay
at. It's pretty much a step up from iWeb than Coda 1.

~~~
barumrho
There is 7-day trial.

~~~
incongruity
And the very first thing it prompts you to do (besides joining their mailing
list) is crippled and reserved for paying users only (importing transmit
favorites)... Seriously, a short eval period + in your face crippleware that
only hurts your most-loyal users... the ones who have already bought transmit?

That's a stumble out of the gate, IMHO.

------
slantyyz
As much as I like Coda, it's a little annoying (as a customer) that the only
way to get support is via e-mail or Twitter. Just about every other software
company out there hosts discussion boards that let their users at least get
help from one another.

------
enigmabomb
This software is awesome, our whole team uses this software everyday.

The use case is simple: centralized dev, terminal and preview. It's insanely
powerful.

------
speg
Nice, the quick open now searches the whole file path. This was much needed!

Before when i looked for "__init__.py" I got them all, now I can do "api
__ini" and I've got the right one.

Also loving the git support. After a first half hour, I am impressed.
Everything I wanted in Coda2 seems to be here, and the polish is what we've
come to expect from Panic.

------
creativityhurts
I just bought Diet Coda just for that one rare situation when I'll need to
edit some html or change file permissions from bed. It's really nicely done,
just like every Panic product but I don't see myself using it very often
especially since my workflow involves LESS & CoffeScript and versioning vs.
editing straight on the production server.

~~~
slantyyz
I use Coda with Less and Coffeescript (with the Rails asset pipeline) and it
is fine. Sure the svn feature (in v1) was useless for Github, but Gitbox
solves that problem quite easily.

~~~
creativityhurts
I was talking about Diet Coda, the iPad version.

------
barumrho
What exactly is the use case for Coda? It doesn't seem like it offers any
benefit for dynamic websites, but then it doesn't have wysiwyg editing either.
I am curious why it is popular.

~~~
willtheperson
I've always wondered the same thing. It seems like Panic is getting a pass
just for being Panic. When there's something like Sublime Text 2 out there for
$60, I'm surprised people are so attracted to these all-in-one apps that
aren't as extendible and typically load files slower.

~~~
slantyyz
>> It seems like Panic is getting a pass just for being Panic

I think this is very true, and it applies to their entire product line. It
still boggles my mind how popular Transmit is.

Having said that, extensibility isn't for everyone. I have licenses for Coda,
Textmate and Sublime, and I like them all.

Personally, I do like the one-window approach that Coda takes, but that's a
ultimately a taste thing.

------
alexobenauer
It's 50% off through Friday ($49 USD).

Also, it sounds like they're offering free upgrades for recent Coda 1 buyers,
which is nice.

~~~
keva161
Only if you bought Coda 1 between (2012-04-10 to 2012-05-24).

------
josscrowcroft
Using the demo now - I love it, but it's crashed twice in 20 minutes... Guess
it's early days.

~~~
josscrowcroft
Make that thrice, seems to crash every time I drag an icon from the
sidebar->home panel to the sidebar quick nav menu (edit: only when dragging to
rightmost position).

------
nodesocket
Upgraded to 2, when I run, it crashes, have to force quit. Solid $49 dollars
spent. Fail!

~~~
pupppet
Yep, same deal. Endlessly blinks in the dock but never opens.

